# My dog can't poop!



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

My Rat Terrier has not been able to pass stool for two days now. He tries, but nothing will come out. I have been giving him more meat, less bone. Even some boneless pork, and nothing! Could there be something wrong?
Thanks!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Try some organ.. I really would go to the vet though.


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

Even if he hasn't even had beef yet?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm sure other people can comment better.. but not being able to poop is pretty serious, much more than a bit of runny poop...


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I'm sure other people can comment better.. but not being able to poop is pretty serious, much more than a bit of runny poop...


I know, that's why I'm worrying so much. He's on my mom's vet insurance plan and we already had to spend $200 on unnecessary tests for my other dog so hopefully she'll take him tomorrow. I plan on taking him on a walk early in the morning as that usually gets his bowels moving. Thank you!!!! And if you know anybody who could answer, please point them towards my direction!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Zoey my chihuahua when she first started eating raw didn't poop for almost 72 hours, I was prepared to take her to the Vet, but I just gave her a few (2 or 3) completely boneless meals and she pooped almost to the 72 hour mark. I would suggest giving a couple of completely boneless meals.


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Zoey my chihuahua when she first started eating raw didn't poop for almost 72 hours, I was prepared to take her to the Vet, but I just gave her a few (2 or 3) completely boneless meals and she pooped almost to the 72 hour mark. I would suggest giving a couple of completely boneless meals.


Thank you so much! I will, do you know how long it is safe for them to go without passing stool?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If your dog is acting normal otherwise with no vomiting or lethargy or pain, there isn't much to worry about. I'd give it some more time and just give boneless meals until you see a BM. Keep us posted!


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> If your dog is acting normal otherwise with no vomiting or lethargy or pain, there isn't much to worry about. I'd give it some more time and just give boneless meals until you see a BM. Keep us posted!


Thanks!! That's two freak outs in only a period of seven days, first the fish scare now this! I'm 16 and I already feel the gray hairs growing


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't panic....there's no sense in that! A good general rule of thumb is if your dog is acting hurt, sick, painful, unusual, etc then it's time to go to the vet. If your dog is acting normal, nothing usually to worry about.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Give her a glob of beef liver. She will produce something for you in no time. :biggrin:


----------



## blue (Jan 13, 2010)

Out of all my dogs, the rat terrier mix seems to be the most inclined to constipate. He got alot less bone than the others to begin with after problems, quickly getting to boneless meals. I cheat too, he and the Jack Russel mix come help me in the barn every day. They kill the mice, I give them a few spoonfuls of fresh goats milk. 
Adding a whole egg might fix him up too, just be prepared for mucousy nasty looking undigested egg whites the first time. Kinda lubricates things.
Some of mine don't like to break the yolk and want their egg stirred.


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

Canned pure pumkin works both ways for constipation and for the runs Not sure if raw people feed it or not though


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jjcj said:


> Canned pure pumkin works both ways for constipation and for the runs Not sure if raw people feed it or not though


On raw I don't recommend giving inappropriate foods like canned pumpkin.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Why, what will it do to them?  I thought it was good for dogs, my dad used to give it to the lab puppies when they had loose stools. But then, he also fed them Purina Puppy Chow...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Give her a glob of beef liver. She will produce something for you in no time. :biggrin:


that's exactly what i did when bubba hadn't poo'd in three days....LOL

works like a charm!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL I am in a very similar situation. I was having major fossil poops again so I gave 3 boneless meals, and this morning they still hadn't pooped so I gave bone-in with a teeeeeeeeeny bit of pork liver with their chicken quarter breakfast. They have never had liver before...

Still no poop!!! Its been almost 3 days!

However; mine have not been trying. Is yours still attempting with nothing coming out?


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Give her a glob of beef liver. She will produce something for you in no time. :biggrin:


Would chicken liver work? That's all I have at the moment.


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> LOL I am in a very similar situation. I was having major fossil poops again so I gave 3 boneless meals, and this morning they still hadn't pooped so I gave bone-in with a teeeeeeeeeny bit of pork liver with their chicken quarter breakfast. They have never had liver before...
> 
> Still no poop!!! Its been almost 3 days!
> 
> However; mine have not been trying. Is yours still attempting with nothing coming out?


Yes, just giving boneless pork right now. Might give some chicken liver?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Siena said:


> Would chicken liver work? That's all I have at the moment.


Yep! CHicken liver will do in a pinch (never thought I'd ever say those words).


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

He actually just had a BM!! I never thought I would be so happy to see him poo. It was _very_ runny, but it was not much. Should I proceed with the liver or should he be fine now? I'm making sure he has enough water to keep him hydrated. Also for him, since he seems prone to constipation, should I switch up his diet to more of a 90/5/5?
Thanks everybody!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Siena said:


> He actually just had a BM!! I never thought I would be so happy to see him poo. It was _very_ runny, but it was not much.


If it was runny, don't give liver now. 



> Also for him, since he seems prone to constipation, should I switch up his diet to more of a 90/5/5?


No, just feel a little less bone for a while.


----------

